# Gross worm type something crawling on the glass!!!



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

I came home and noticed this weblike markings in the glass of my vivs. Then I looked closer at what looks like tiny white worms moving around on the glass creating these marks in the fogged up glass. Can anyone tell me if these are harmful and what they are?
This part of the frog hobby I was not ready for.


----------



## kheckeroth (Dec 28, 2008)

Those are completely normal =). They usually thrive in springtail cultures from what I've seen. I've only seen my frogs eat one once, usually they are just ignored.

A search on "little white worms" via this forum will give lots of info =).


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ugh. Some people are freaked out by snakes, some spiders, but me - its worms....but I am getting used to pretending they are not there being that they are OK for the viv.

Yeah, I did the search but only on the ID forums, should've checked out the health forums too as I see a lot more info there. I also realized these are the same as those in the sticky but wasn't sure till I saw a bigger one feeding on a fruit fly.

Thanks for the feedback, I feel much better knowing they are harmless.


----------

